# Buying a new sub compact 9 mm glock 26 or mp9? hmm?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have looked at both of these guns already . I have shot both too. Already own a glock so was thinking the smith? Can't decide? The glock trigger is better I think I'm still having the mp9MM as a good choice. What does the community think?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

G19 IMHO, seems to be just right. Not sub-compact though. 
Goldwing


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Both are great. Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I like the G26 because it's easier to conceal. You can also use the larger magazines of the G19 with a finger extension and you have a G19 with a shorter barrel.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Are you looking at the MP9 or the MP9c?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^I'm thinking he's referring a Shield?... that would be the M&P subcompact as the 9C is a compact and larger than a Glock subcompact. I could be wrong though, as i'm not sure if he's choosing between a subcompact or a compact.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Both good guns. I don't know what Glock model you have already but if its a 9mm you can use the G17 or G19 mags in the G26 as a backup. I also like the Glock +2 mags for the G26 gives you 12+1. I would try to rent a mp9 if you can some people prefer them to glocks.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the S&W Shield for EDC.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

M&P,- definitely M&P regardless of size.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not a fan of the shield at all and I'm looking for small. The 19 is a good choice but too big I say. I'm also going to consider the XD slim in 9mm? Handle is a bit narrow though with single stack. The smith would be the compact model. I like the glock package gen.4 because you get 3 mags and I can get extensions for them cheaper .


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The extensions will not help a compact gun stay compact. 

What's your beef with the Shield? 

The XDS has gotten some good feedback. I wouldn't mind having the 4" version but that grip safety I just don't like.

The G26 is the smallest Glock in 9mm to date but there are rumors a plenty that a sine stack Glock is coming closer to fruition.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shift1:


> I like the glock package gen.4 because you get 3 mags and I can get extensions for them cheaper .


It sounds like you're sold on the G26. You will be happy with that choice. 10 rounds in the standard flush fitting magazines with the option of using all the other higher capacity magazines including a 50 round drum. It's easy to conceal with the standard mags and is easy to shoot.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shift1 said:


> Not a fan of the shield at all and I'm looking for small. The 19 is a good choice but too big I say. I'm also going to consider the XD slim in 9mm? Handle is a bit narrow though with single stack. The smith would be the compact model. I like the glock package gen.4 because you get 3 mags and I can get extensions for them cheaper .


If you're wanting a sub-compact and like the gen4 model, I'd go with the G26. It is a fine pistol, but have a look at the new XD Mod2. It is a direct competitor to the G26, and it feels pretty good.

The thing that sets Glock aside, other than quality for price, is that it seems the accessory market is geared for Glocks. You can get anything you want for a Glock in just about any gun store you go into, and that is a real plus.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an M&P 9c and love it. It did have a trigger pull weight of over 9 pounds when I bought it but the installation of the Apex Tactical DCAEK kit, along with keeping the stock OEM trigger spring, brought that pull weight down to a very nice slightly over 5 pounds with a crisp break.

I have handled but never shot an M&P Shield and didn't care for it that much. This is strange to me since I do own a Kahr PM9 which is pretty much the same size. Between these two pistols I think the shield is the better choice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> It is a fine pistol, but have a look at the new XD Mod2.


I just bought an XD Mod2. in 9mm. I also have it's older companion the XD 40. I bought the Mod2 only because it's a real nice looking pistol, nicer esthetically than the older version. What I like about the XD line of pistols is that they have steel triggers instead of plastic. Not so on the XDM's or XDS line. This has been my only complaint on polymer framed pistols including Glock's which by the way I replaced with aluminum "Pyramid" triggers while retaining the stock factory trigger pull. The Springfields in my opinion are better made pistols than Glock's. There are no sheet metal parts other than the ejector, the frames are more detailed and refined and they seem to have a better feel to them. The locking blocks are also more robust. They also come in a nice package, fitted box and accessories. The downside is that they have more parts, and there are fewer aftermarket parts available for them when compared to Glock's. They also have a loaded chamber indicator and grip safety some like that others do not. The loaded chamber indicator on my XD 40 got stuck in the down position and would not allow a round to be chambered this occurred after I bought and used the pistol. The cause was a metal shaving that wedged itself between the indicator and slide. It was an easy fix, however I can imagine that dirt could cause the same problem. The other thing that happened when I was firing the XDS .45 is that it slipped in my hand, disengaging the grip safety. Actually I had sun screen on which was the cause and the grip frame on the XDS is narrow. Still if there were no grip safety the gun would have fired. Overall I really like the Springfield line of pistols, I have the two XD's an XDM .45 3.8 Compact and the XDS .45. I found that Springfield is a good company to order parts from and they responded very quickly with their "Gear up" promotional campaign offer of 3 free magazines and pouch which has since expired. But overall for everyday carry I'd have to go with Glock's there's fewer parts and things to go wrong. The design is so simple that it's ingenious that they work so well. I have no problems recommending the G26, but you just can't beat Springfield quality in a polymer pistol.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

I carry appendix and needed an external safety so I chose the Shield. I really did not care for it that much when I bought it but the gun has grown on me. Third month of ownership and zero failures. That means the world to me for everyday carry. I am becoming fond of the weapon.

Chunky little thing loaded though. 24 ounces loaded 7+1


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

The shield feels cheesy to me. Don't like it at all and if it feels like crap in my hand its a big no! I'm in no hurry here so I will check out the mod 2 and ponder that also?


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Perhaps next month we will get to see Glocks new single stack 9mm. That would give you one more gun to consider.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I used to carry a G26 - but it always felt "chunky" to me. I sold it.

Bought a "Shield" and later a M&P 9c.

I'm a lefty so I didn't care for the Shield safety. Gave it to my son.

Daily carry my M&P 9c










It's ended up being perfect for me.

:mrgreen:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw an article today that FNS is coming out with two new compact models for 2015. A 9mm and .40, they are double stack compacts.
FNH USA - Distinct Advantage :: FNS?-9 Compact


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Now that looks interesting.

I've always liked FN - we own 3 in our family in 9 & .45 cal.

They have all performed flawlessly.

:smt1099


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

rustygun said:


> I saw an article today that FNS is coming out with two new compact models for 2015. A 9mm and .40, they are double stack compacts.
> FNH USA - Distinct Advantage :: FNS?-9 Compact


I've wondered when they would come out with something like this. Good looking gun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shift1 said:


> The shield feels cheesy to me. Don't like it at all and if it feels like crap in my hand its a big no! I'm in no hurry here so I will check out the mod 2 and ponder that also?


When I handled the Mod 2, it felt good. It comes with a standard and extended magazine, but I would probaby invest in a few exthended mags. It's a nice gun as far as I can tell without shooting it, but the XD that I have shot was really nice. I liked it a lot. I've actually given some serious thought to the Mod 2 myself.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

dondavis3 said:


> I used to carry a G26 - but it always felt "chunky" to me. I sold it.
> 
> Bought a "Shield" and later a M&P 9c.
> 
> ...


I am a lefty as well and the Shield safety is VERY annoying. The M&P 9c looks like my next gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ KeithC

You wont be disappointed at all.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You guys know you can get the Shield without the safety, right?


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> You guys know you can get the Shield without the safety, right?


I carry appendix and train with and use the safety. For me it's peace of mind.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I also carry appendix with my VP9, and don't have a worry in the world. I use the BladeTech IWB Klipt Ambi Holster, which covers the trigger completely, and with the firing pin block, no need for an external safety in my mind.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

KeithC. said:


> I carry appendix and train with and use the safety. For me it's peace of mind.


That's makes more sense then. The safety on the Shield was a very big compromise in trying to appeal to both the I want a safety crowd and the I don't want a safety crowd.

For actually USING the safety the M&P9c is the better option.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> That's makes more sense then. The safety on the Shield was a very big compromise in trying to appeal to both the I want a safety crowd and the I don't want a safety crowd.
> 
> For actually USING the safety the M&P9c is the better option.


That's why I like the 9c better. It's designed for left handed safety users. Overall I wish that the M&P line had stuck with a particular manual of arms all the way down through the Shield model. The Shield design breaks ranks with it's brothers. Even their .22 retained the ambi safety. It looks like what the Shield should.

On one of my carry options (Telor Tactical Belly Band), the trigger is not safe. So I decided to train/carry with the safety 100% of the time.

It's taken me over 1000 draws and snaps to get comfortable with the safety on the Shield and I am not even half way to my goal yet.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> You guys know you can get the Shield without the safety, right?


I want / like a safety.

I've with them for years.

I even put my safety on when I shoot in competition.

It's just what I like.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I want / like a safety.
> 
> I've with them for years.
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Some don't like safety's - we do :smt083

:smt1099


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm on the waiting list now at my favorite dealer for a mod 2 9mm. I will check it out ! Speaking of lefty's ! I'm one and have a few holsters I would sell cheap!


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

There are all kinds of CCW pieces out there. I went through the same exercise recently and the Shield pretty much blew everything else out of the water when it came to concealability (being thinner really helps), comfort (again, thinner really helps IWB) and shootability (very accurate with minimal felt recoil). Beleive it or not, the Beretta Nano came in second. It carries beautifully and shoots well!

I did manage to get my hands on the XD Mod 2. I like this gun a lot but it is too thick for me to carry comfortably and I really felt that the barrel was short while shooting it. The little chunkster felt good in hand, though and I was fairly accurate with it.

The Glock 26 is a great little gun, but again, too thick to carry comfortably and the shortest grip of the bunch made it a bit tougher to shoot with the flush magazine. Of course, it is much better with an extended magazine, but I would not carry with one of those. I hate the grip angle, too. I have to force the muzzle down to be on target, and I like too many other guns to have to try and modify my draw for one pistol and then remember to go back to a standard draw for the rest of them. 

The gun that came in third place was the XDs. It feels OK in hand, but the grip is kinda rough and I noticed it was chafing my hands after about 30 rounds, or so. I also shot it a bit to the left, which I've come to understand is normal for many shooters with this gun. However, I recently handled the new XDs 4" and I really like it. I've yet to shoot one but it conceals just as easily as the 3.3" model and I think the longer sight radius might help. It feels a tad top heavy but I don't think it will be a problem with accuracy. I'm looking forward to shooting one and may pick one up in .45 if I like it, even though I am not a huge fan of the grip safety. 

Just get what you like and shoot well. It really doesn't matter what it is as long as you like it and will carry it all the time because it's comfortable and concealable.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes on the fn coming soon! I'm waiting to see the mod 2 and then decide?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> When I handled the Mod 2, it felt good. It comes with a standard and extended magazine, but I would probaby invest in a few exthended mags. It's a nice gun as far as I can tell without shooting it, but the XD that I have shot was really nice. I liked it a lot. I've actually given some serious thought to the Mod 2 myself.


I already have the XD 40, to be quite honest they feel just the same however the Mod 2 has a rougher texture on the grip frame. I just love the looks of the damn thing especially the way they redesigned the slide and frame. I bought the bi-tone version and already polished the flats on the slide to a mirror finish added stainless steel grip safety and pins from Powder River Precision. Not that it needed it but it makes a great looking gun look even better. In my opinion the best looking "nine" that I have. I have to hand it to Springfield they do make a high quality polymer pistol.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I liked the rougher texture on the grip, and with that extension it truly fits my hand very well. Good looking gun for sure.


----------



## mi77915 (Feb 10, 2012)

Definitely..... M&P. That would be my choice.


----------

